# Pre-Thanksgiving/Black Friday SALE!



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

*SUPER GREAT BLOWOUT DEALS* here folks>>>>


:dance:


Martell Wa Sujihiki in O1 and Ironwood - *$525*
(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)

_*Click on pictures or listing for details and original pricing.

_










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Martell 180mmWa Gyuto in CPM154 and Maple Burl - *$499*
(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)

_*Click on pictures or listing for details and original pricing.

_







If you're interested in purchasing please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

The 180mm gyuto is *SOLD


Wa sujihiki still available! *:spiteful:


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 21, 2017)

That 180 looks fantastic, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> That 180 looks fantastic, Dave!




Thanks Kevin


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2017)

This knife will never be priced this low again folks! :robot:


----------



## StephenYu (Nov 22, 2017)

Cant believe this suji is still here, GLWS !


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 22, 2017)

<cough><cough> it probably wouldn't be if Mr. Martell checked his PMs/ DMs... :whistling:


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 22, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> <cough><cough> it probably wouldn't be if Mr. Martell checked his PMs/ DMs... :whistling:


Hahaha


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> <cough><cough> it probably wouldn't be if Mr. Martell checked his PMs/ DMs... :whistling:




That's what I get for spending time in the shop. Thanks for being so patient David, PM sent!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2017)

The suji is *SOLD 

:EDance2:*


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't know whether to be happy or sad.

I guess I'm happy for the Daves and sad about the crap Aussie dollar.


----------

